# Trouble with Alumilite



## mikegm (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all. 

I am trying my hand a casting some custom pen blanks and running into a strange problem (I am new at this so could be making a simple mistake). 

I am using Alumilite Amazing Clear Cast and trying to get an emerald or jade green color. No matter what I do it turns blue. I am using Alumilite pigments so I don't think there should be any material compatibility issues. I tried using the green pigment alone, and tried mixing it up myself using blue and yellow and had the same results. 

It looks like a lot of you use Alumilite clear for your blanks and I thought someone may have run into this before and have some tips.  

This marble is an example of the look I am going for. The clear and the white seem to work fine. 







Thanks


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Use a lot less blue (like not even a full drop) and a lot of yellow.  They have green Alumilite dye, if all else fails.  Good luck!!


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds like you have the green dye.  Try mixing some yellow with the green instead of with the blue.  I've been working with the white resin instead of the clear, and the colors are coming out pretty true.


----------

